# We will be 1 year old on Thursday!!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

*January 13, 2004 at 5:30 p.m. Eastern to be exact.* 

It has been a wonderful year for me here at APC. I've met SO many people that share my passion for planted aquariums. It's also been tremendous fun coding all the changes and features for our little home in the virtual world.

Some of the things I've enjoyed most are:
Talking to my self for seven days until the first person joined (Bob Oleson)!  ;
Talking crypts with Paul K. (6th person to join);
The release of the Fertilator and the Plant Finder (thanks Carlos - #13); and
Working with the best group of moderators anywhere- It has truly been a pleasure and an honor working with them. Thanks guys!

What are some of your memorable APC moments from this last year!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll never forget when I stumbled upon this website...has it only been a year?! This site has really made this hobby enjoyable for me. When things arent going good or advice is needed, this is the place I head to. I can always get inspired by visiting the aquascaping forum! Any questions get answered quickly and thoroughly by the great people that are members here. I'd deffinately like to thank all the moderators for helping to make this site what is it today! THANK YOU!


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on a great first year! I expect things will only get better!


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

A 'seed' well planted! Excellent idea and well executed, Art.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations! A wonderful site -- Kudos to Art and all!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1) Becoming a moderator
2) Learning so much
3) Meeting a great group of people

Congrats on the first year :supz:


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll admit that I had no idea APC was only a year old, wow. The community here is so well established and mature that I would have guessed that it's been around for years. Great work Art! And thanks for the great site


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on your first year of many to come!

When I first tiptoed in early last year for the first time I was shocked that the place hadn't been around for years since it was so well established and professional already.
I was skeptical since so many of the boards are cliquish and either rip you to pieces or completely ignore you if you're new. Not so here, so it quickly became *the* place to come if you want to learn/talk plants (and a few other things :wink: ).

Great bunch of people!

[smilie=t:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy birthday apc! Hard to believe it's only been a year. I went back to my profile to see I joined in March, time flies. A great bunch of folks and great info. 

Art, and to all the mods: thanks for all your work.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

wow, I thought APC was a few years old


----------

